# yellow poop when wiping



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

What is it? I noticed if I go to the bathroom and let it sit at the bottom of the bowl for a while I can see a yellowish substance around my poo. Sorry for the graphics but that is what makes this place so great, I noticed people just say it like it is around here, after all we all all the same in so many ways. We are all made of the same stuff.. anyways any help would be great.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yellow and green are normal stool colors.Everyone's stool starts out yellow or green and is then turned brown by the action of bacteria in the colon on the yellow or green color. The color comes from bile and you want to be releasing enough bile to color the stool. Some people have more of the color changing bacteria than others so how much of the color is changed is just going to vary between people. It isn't dangerous to have stool that hasn't fully developed a dark brown color and everyone probably has some yellow left in the stool when it passes.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

That happens to me all of the time surrounding and during the time of a flareup for me. I've often wondered the same thing. I guess it's nothing to worry about seeing it's so common.


----------



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you Kathleen. Let me get this right, the more yellow the stool the less bile you produce?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No.If you don't produce any bile the stools are off-white or beige in color.The yellow they start off with comes from the bile. So more bile would be more yellow to start.Most of the brown color in the stool is from the bacteria in the colon turning the yellow color to brown.Depending on how many bacteria you have, and how long the stool is in the colon will determine how yellow your stool is.


----------



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

Again, thank you Kathleen. I am new but I am so grateful a person with your knowledge is here to help answer questions and ease the mind or give informative insight to what is going on. Some of your posts have actually put my mind at ease during some stressful times or keyed me in on what to ask my doctor. I am a ticking nervous breakdown waiting to happen it seems lately.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Dann said:


> I am a ticking nervous breakdown waiting to happen it seems lately.


Dann, do please take a deep breath with this. This can be a long process or resolve itself fairly quickly and I don't think obsession--while understandable--will make it any easier. For me it was 10 years of fooling with diet and addictions (cigs, coffee, booze, etc) and eventual depression before I stumbled onto a treatment while trying to look after my cholesterol. The benefit you have is that not only do you have the medical community, you also have people on the Board who have found less pharmaceutical ways out of this. Once you get yourself sorted out with your doctor, you can make a list--ideally with his/her input--into some of these remedies. My D has been gone for about 10 years, now. Normal life is possible. (Now exhale...







)Cheers,Mark


----------

